
Sleep may trigger "brainwash" - hongzi
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2013/10/sleep-ultimate-brainwasher
======
hongzi
Science paper:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6465/628](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6465/628)

